# Why Won’t My Car Start?



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Finally a thread that isnt a giant waste of time, o wait it is. Good start should have just posted the rest of the thread.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I have keyless ignition, so I don't start my car - the computer does. I wouldn't be surprised if it works in the same for the lower trim levels.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> I have keyless ignition, so I don't start my car - the computer does. I wouldn't be surprised if it works in the same for the lower trim levels.


It does - we can flick the key to start and let go. As soon as the key is turned to "start," the BCM takes over stating the car. It'll crank until it starts or for 15 seconds. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

au201 said:


> It does - we can flick the key to start and let go. As soon as the key is turned to "start," the BCM takes over stating the car. It'll crank until it starts or for 15 seconds.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I sometimes have issues starting other cars as I flick and let go too quickly like our cars allow us to.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> I sometimes have issues starting other cars as I flick and let go too quickly like our cars allow us to.


Me too. The flick has spoiled me.:grin:


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I have keyless ignition, so I don't start my car - the computer does. I wouldn't be surprised if it works in the same for the lower trim levels.


I like to watch the new guys at work when a Prius comes in. 

They push the brake, push the button, and to them, nothing happens. :laugh:

"it doesn't start!"

"Let me try." - I push the brake, push the button, get the "READY" light, and drive off silently.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Either the engine start running or the engine won't crank is one of the oldest question in the books. How about cranking but won't start.

If the engine won't start, but cranks, next question is there any fuel in the tank. These things don't run on air very well. 

With fuel in the tank, and cranking, but no start, then the four basics apply, compression, fuel, ignition, and timing. This hasn't changed in the last hundred years.

But with these electronics and fuel injection, also controlled by electronics, finding the source of the problem is far more difficult. This is one thing that really has changed. With fuel, and electric fuel pump inside of the gas tank. With timing a broken timing chain or belt.

My first step is to do a compression test first and get this out of the way, also an opportunity to look at the plugs to see if they are all fouled up. And can't live without a fuel pressure tester. On some GM vehicles, if the fuel pressure is just a couple of psi low, can crank all day and it won't start. 

By getting rid of the timing marks engraved in the harmonic balancer and that ten cent pointer, made checking for timing problems a heck of a lot more difficult. On some vehicles can take over a half a day just to remove the valve cover than have to make your own timing marks to compare the two. Just making life a thousand times more difficult.

Use to be able to rebuild an engine driven pump for a buck and be done with it in around 20 minutes. Today have to lay out anywhere from a 100-450 bucks for that POS electric electric fuel pump and drop the tank to replace it. And why does it always go out after you filled the tank with no means to drain it?


----------



## Zforce75 (Dec 27, 2014)

Actually, the computer does start my 2lt also. I found this out yesterday when I had starting issues, and even if you rotate the key for the slightest fraction of a second, the computer will motor the starter, apply fuel and spark until that motor starts, or,( as I found out yesterday) motor for around 7-10 seconds and fail to start. I saw this happen and I thought my car was going nuts when I had released the key but the starter was still running! So, short answer, yes.


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Push Button, Car Won't Start*

My Chevy Cruze LTZ 2013 won't start. I have push button, when I push the button nothing happens???


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Chevygirl89 said:


> My Chevy Cruze LTZ 2013 won't start. I have push button, when I push the button nothing happens???


Hi Chevygirl89, 

Were you able to get into the dealership regarding this? Please feel free to contact our team in Canada for the best assistance. Their information is; Contact Us. Let us know if you need any additional assistance with this as well. We would be happy to escalate your information further. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Chevygirl89 said:


> My Chevy Cruze LTZ 2013 won't start. I have push button, when I push the button nothing happens???


Does the light come on? Any message on the DIC? The button won't work if you don't have a programmed keyfob with a working battery. It's possible the fob is out of range on the internal antenna for some reason. Try switch it to the pocket closest to the center console.

How many miles on it? If under 36K, you should still be under B2B warranty.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Never realized how worthless our vehicles were during the energy crisis in the early 70's.

Another reason why cars won't start, no gasoline. 

Then prior to this in 1972, all vehicles could only burn unleaded gas that you could not use in any vehicle made in 1971 and prior, your engine would burn up. Unless you knew how to modify, did kid did. But talk about major depreciation in your almost new vehicle. 

Then ethanol that can't be used in vehicles not designed for it. Also the overnight banning of R-12 refrigerants with no substitutes available without a complete AC conversion. Just wonder what's next.


----------

